# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush është me e fortë:dashuria apo urrejtja?!

## __SwEeT_GirL__

Eshte me te vertete e cuditshme ene interesante ndjenjat qe njeriu pershkon.....

Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere qe ti te urresh me shpirt nje person, ta uresh deri ne piken qe sdo ta shohesh me sy......ene teksa ti vazhdon me ate urrejtjen tende  vjen nje pike qe as ti se di se si, ene gjendesh qe e do ate person. Pastaj ti mban ate krenarine tende ene fillon e genjen veten qe cdo gje eshte kot, qe eshte thjesht nje konfundim ndjenjash, por dashuria rritet.........ti akoma  kembengul ene i bertet vetes, i gjun ndjenjave, kujton ato castet kur e urreje.....por pa rezultat sepse dashuria vetem rritet. Ene ti i nenshtrohesh asaj dashurie te madhe e pa kuptim.......

Pra pyetja ishte kjo se i rash gjat :P :
1. Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere te dashurosh ate qe ke urryer me pare?
2. Sa larg eshte dashuria me urrejtjen per ty?

----------


## MiLaNiStE

1. Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere te dashurosh ate qe ke urryer me pare?
Jo smenoj qe mund te kalosh ka urrejtja ne dashuri, nga dashuria ne urrejtje osht tjeter gjo edhe pse besoj se te dyja jan te veshtira. 

2. Sa larg eshte dashuria me urrejtjen per ty?  jan aq larg sa jan dhe afer.

----------


## bija_e_detit

sme ka ndodhur kurre te dashuroj ate qe urrej, sic tha edhe parafolesja nga dashuria ne urrejtje kalohet po te dashurosh dike qe e ke urryer se besoj dote.


dashuria edhe urrejtja jane shume larg jane dy ndjenja komplet te kunderta.  :djall me brire:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Nuk isha e sigurt per kete koncept, prandaj e hapa temen.

Megjithate mua me ka ndodhur qe te urreja nje person, ene mendja me punonte vetem si ta injoroja, ofendoja, si ta beja te ndihej keq. Pastaj u mesova me ate mendimin qe ate ta kem ne mendje tere dites ene me vone nuk me rrihej pa e para se gjoja doja ti thyja hundet, ene u gjenda qe e pelqeja shume. 
Megjithate ndoshta una se kam urrryer ate deri ne ate pike, ose se kam dashur, se si i thojn pune kalamojsh :P :pa dhembe:

----------


## helene

> 1. Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere te dashurosh ate qe ke urryer me pare?
> 2. Sa larg eshte dashuria me urrejtjen per ty


 S'urrej :buzeqeshje:  
 Dashuria dhe urrejtja jane te aferta vetem ne intensitet ndoshta, po per mendimin tim s'kane gje te perbashket tjeter. Per mua jane vjete drite larg.
 Sa per keto kalimet nga njera te tjetra, s'flas dot se s'i njoh te dyja :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

Kurse une mendoj qe eshte nje vije aq e gjere midis dashurise dhe urrejtjes. Njerezit qe s'me pelqejne (sepse urrejtja eshte harxhim i madh energjish prandaj shuuuume rralle ia lejoj vetes) do te thote qe dhe nuk i dua. Gjerat jane te qarta o keshtu o ashtu :buzeqeshje: . Po u bene ngjyra-ngyra e lara-lara tregojne probleme ne anen tende :Lulja3: .
Dashuria dhe urrejtja qendrojne ne dy pika ektreme. Si te tilla as bashkohen e as afrohen ndonjehere.

----------


## Kërçovare1

Mua s'me ka ndodhur te dashuroj ate qe urrej. Kam pasur rast te urrej shume ate qe me ka dashuruar, por kjo urrejtje kurre nuk u shnderrua ne dashuri... 
Ndersa besoj ne te kunderten, dmth dashuria mund te shnderrohet ne urrejte...

----------


## Del Monako

Nuk i lexova hartimet ketu, por ne lidhje me titullin e temes, them se dashuria dhe urrejtja jane shume afer dhe shume larg. Si me then, urrejtja eshte nje virus i fjetur brenda dashurise, qe ne momentet e zgjimit per shkak te arsyeve te ndryshme shfaq sintoma te forta. Urrejtja eshte ndjenje perberse e dashurise. Dhe elokuenca vazhdon.....Dashuria eshte universi, ndersa urrejtja nje vullkan tek tu neper univers qe shperthen dhe ben deme.

----------


## mirmengjes jet

> Eshte me te vertete e cuditshme ene interesante ndjenjat qe njeriu pershkon.....
> 
> Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere qe ti te urresh me shpirt nje person, ta uresh deri ne piken qe sdo ta shohesh me sy......ene teksa ti vazhdon me ate urrejtjen tende  vjen nje pike qe as ti se di se si, ene gjendesh qe e do ate person. Pastaj ti mban ate krenarine tende ene fillon e genjen veten qe cdo gje eshte kot, qe eshte thjesht nje konfundim ndjenjash, por dashuria rritet.........ti akoma  kembengul ene i bertet vetes, i gjun ndjenjave, kujton ato castet kur e urreje.....por pa rezultat sepse dashuria vetem rritet. Ene ti i nenshtrohesh asaj dashurie te madhe e pa kuptim.......
> 
> Pra pyetja ishte kjo se i rash gjat :P :
> 1. Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere te dashurosh ate qe ke urryer me pare?
> 2. Sa larg eshte dashuria me urrejtjen per ty?



hi 
nuk me ka ndodhur ndonjeher te dashuroj  ate qe kam urryer, do thodha ndoshta kam urryer disa nga veset e asaj por perseri jam munduar ta pranoj ashtu siq eshte me te mirat edhe te keqijat, sepse nuk mund te ndryshoj ate dhe as ajo nuk mundet te me ndryshoj mua.

 1Pra kam dashuruar ate qe i urrej ca vese te asaj. < DUKE PRANUAR KET SE AS UNE NUK JAM PROFEKT>....

 2Dashurija per mua eshte aq lar me urretjen sa qe nuk bashkohen kurr bashke pra kan komplet drejtime te kunderta. ke dua e dua.... ke urrej e urrej

----------


## Poeti

> 1. Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere te dashurosh ate qe ke urryer me pare?
> Jo smenoj qe mund te kalosh ka urrejtja ne dashuri, nga dashuria ne urrejtje osht tjeter gjo edhe pse besoj se te dyja jan te veshtira. 
> 
> 2. Sa larg eshte dashuria me urrejtjen per ty?  jan aq larg sa jan dhe afer.


MiLaNiStE,

Kujtoj se ekziston mundësia që dashuria të shëndrrohet në urrejtje, dhe e kundërta.
Përse mendoj kështu: Përse do të urreja dike që nuk më intereson fare??!! Kujtoj se mund dhe do të urrej dikë që për një arësye, apo një tjetër do të më bënte që ta urrej.
Dhe e kundërta, nëse e urrej d.m.th. që diçka më lidh me atë person dhe mund të ndodhë që në një moment edhe të filloj ta dua, por pa e gënjyer vehten dhe pa i mëshehur ndjenjat...
 Kjo ngase edhe uerrejtja edhe dashuria kanë shumë gjëra të përbashkëta, lidhja me përsonin, njohja e shpirtit të tij dhe anët negative e pozitive që ai mund ti ketë.

----------


## dp17ego

Duke lexuar shkrimet tuaja me linden disa pyetje. po i shkruaj me poshte ashtu pa rregull ne forme meditimi...

-A mendoni qe keto emocione kaq te fuqishme , te jene thjesht reaksione biokimike?

-Mendoni qe vec anes materiale, te kete edhe nje dicka tjeter qe ne nuk e njohim, dhe qe ju jep emocioneve tona nje fuqi te tille shkaterruese, te afte per autodestruksion?

-Mos valle eshte e vertete qe shpirti i njeriut ekziston realisht? 

-Apo ka ndonje tjeter lende qe ngjiz dhe formon keto te quajtura komplekse kimike....mos eshte ndonje dore hyjnore?

----------


## Prototype

varet per cfare urrejtjeje behet fjale per ate para apo pas dashurise lol ajo pas eshte vertete urrejtje ajo para nuk ekziston ne te vertete sepse duhet te kete nje shkak qe te arrish ne urrejtje perjashtim bejn rastet kur personi eshte i semure nga mendja ..;p dmth e urren dhe e don .. se ashtu i thot truri ..lol

----------


## PrInCeSsErS

E vetmja gje qe do me bente te urreja dike qe doja me gjithe zemer do ishte nqs ai do me tradhetonte ose genjente!! 

Perdora fjalen urreja ... por nuk besoj se do e urreja per nje kohe te gjate, per momentin po ... nuk do doja me i pa fytyren, edhe nqs do e shifja do ja rasja me ndonje gje kokes! :P 

Te gjithe gabojme, kshu qe te gjithe duhet te falim qe te na falin ... por kjo nuk do te thote qe do vazhdoja shoqerine/dashurine me ate person! 
C'do gje do merrte fund, por do e falja!! 

To make e long story short ... NUK MUND TE URREJ DIKE!

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Aq sa jane shume larg,po aq dhe afer.

----------


## GrifshA_

Jane ekstremet e njera-tjetres qe ne fund te fundit nje zhgenjim i ndan.

----------


## angel_guy

Dashuria e vertete vjen ne menyra te ciducme nga nje person qe ke urryer me perpara , nga nje moment i vetem , nga nje fjal , nga nje e pare . Me pak fjale nuk ka kohe nuk ka ndergjegje . Vetem ndjenja dhe kjo te pushton ter kohen .

----------


## bija_e_detit

cuditerisht... njof shume qe e kane gjetur veten duke urryer me shpirt ate qe kane dashur me gjithe fuqine e zemres......... ska me luftarake se nje zemer e thyer...........  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Poeti

> S'urrej 
>  Dashuria dhe urrejtja jane te aferta vetem ne intensitet ndoshta, po per mendimin tim s'kane gje te perbashket tjeter. Per mua jane vjete drite larg.
>  Sa per keto kalimet nga njera te tjetra, s'flas dot se s'i njoh te dyja


Ah moj helene,

  Lum si ti qe nuk i njeh keto ndjenja, sepse qe te dya jane me shume dhembje dhe njesoj vrasin ne zemer. Dashuria vret nga frika e urrejtjes gjersa urrejtja vret nga frika e humbjes...Une i kam shijuar qe te dyja, per fat te keq.
  Sa e bukur do te ishte jeta pa urrejtje, sa te lumtur njerezit te mbeshtjellur vetem me dashuri. Fundja, vertete perse duhet te uurejme, kur eshte me mire te dashurojme??!!

----------


## Poeti

> Aq sa jane shume larg,po aq dhe afer.



Dhe shpesh ndodhe qe te behen nje, aq te aferta sa nuk e din urren apo dashuron....Pra urren nga dashuria dhe dashuron nga urrejtja!

----------


## EDUARDI

> Eshte me te vertete e cuditshme ene interesante ndjenjat qe njeriu pershkon.....
> 
> Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere qe ti te urresh me shpirt nje person, ta uresh deri ne piken qe sdo ta shohesh me sy......ene teksa ti vazhdon me ate urrejtjen tende  vjen nje pike qe as ti se di se si, ene gjendesh qe e do ate person. Pastaj ti mban ate krenarine tende ene fillon e genjen veten qe cdo gje eshte kot, qe eshte thjesht nje konfundim ndjenjash, por dashuria rritet.........ti akoma  kembengul ene i bertet vetes, i gjun ndjenjave, kujton ato castet kur e urreje.....por pa rezultat sepse dashuria vetem rritet. Ene ti i nenshtrohesh asaj dashurie te madhe e pa kuptim.......
> 
> Pra pyetja ishte kjo se i rash gjat :P :
> 1. Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere te dashurosh ate qe ke urryer me pare?
> 2. Sa larg eshte dashuria me urrejtjen per ty?




Dashuria dhe Urrejtja jane shume prane


1. Te ka ndodhur ndonjehere te dashurosh ate qe ke urryer me pare? Po

2. Sa larg eshte dashuria me urrejtjen per ty? aspak nuk eshte larg


Dashuri+Urrejtje=Nje

----------

